# Bummer....just found....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

...the date for the parenting class and the final divorce decree on his desk  .....

I had just talked to my friend about how we don't have a date for the class yet and maybe he's put the divorce on hold (with how well we got along lately I wouldn't have been surprised)....but no....there it was.....

I wanted to burn it shred it....just get rid of it


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

oh bummer lady! I'm sorry to hear.......we gotta be strong, keep our head up and think of us.... that is what will make you strong and keep you moving forward.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

It' so hard to be strong !!!!

I've known him for over 11 years....he's the greatest person I've ever known....smart, kind, caring, fun, etc. etc.

Never in a million years did I expect such a drastic change in him....


----------



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about the divorce papers....it sounds like a knife through the heart. you just gotta keep strong inside even if you don't feel it and keep telling yourself that better times will come. 

It sounds so confusing with him giving you so much affection and intimacy in bed....that would drive me crazy and give me lots of hopes. It's ages since my husband kissed or cuddled me in bed or told me he loved me and he has said he just feels 'empty' inside now, he is completely cold towards me emotionally and physically....so I do know where I stand, although it hurts so bad....why does your husband want a divorce if he is still so in love with you? Is he just really confused? Does he need some time to think and clear his head first before signing the papers?


----------

